
Versioned, Temporal Database Storage Reconsidered - lichtenberger
https://hackernoon.com/sirix-io-why-copy-on-write-semantics-and-node-level-versioning-are-key-to-efficient-snapshots-754ba834d3bb
======
lichtenberger
Hi all, author here.

Wrote a bit more about the key characteristics and main distinctive features
of a temporal, versioned open source and forever free storage system I'm
maintaining, which is heavily inspired by the file system ZFS, Git and hash
array based tries. Maybe the article is a bit long though ;)

Kind regards Johannes

